# Kimchi from my garden only fertilizing aged horse manure.😜😜



## jkim13 (Nov 13, 2022)

Making Kimchi from the garden grows napa cabbage and horse manure only for fertilizing.
Harvest the napa cabbages from the garden.

Kimchi is a fermented food that is naturally rich in probiotics (good bacteria for your digestive system).
It is the most famous Korean food for thousands of years.

kimchi is also a good source of many vitamins and minerals, including vitamin A, vitamin C, vitamin K, vitamin B6, folate, iron, and manganese.

Highly recommended 
Jkk


----------

